# Topics > Entities > Companies >  3dzook, Inc., illustrated portraits, Yerevan, Armenia

## Airicist

Website - dzook.ai

youtube.com/channel/UCQzecEFTE6N4F34IoNIHd0w

facebook.com/dzookapp

twitter.com/3_dzook

linkedin.com/company/3-dzook

instagram.com/dzook_app

Co-founder and CTO - Abel Ghazinyan

Co-founder and Art Director - Agata Badalyan

Co-founder and Graphic Designer - Hasmik Minasaryan

Co-founder - Irina Mryan

Products and projects:

AILA, AI algorithm which convert photos into illustrated stylish portraits

----------

